# Shrimp sale! Taiwans, Mischlings, Tigers.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have decided to sell off my shrimp collection for now and concentrate on breeding my Blue Ram cichlids and Thailand imported Bettas.

PRICES INCLUDE DELIVERY TO GTA/MARKHAM.

I will have the following available.

8 x Mischlings @ $10 each (8 of these are already sold)
(these are high grade, some are black mosuras, some red mosuras all from Taiwan/Golden cross) 
here is a picture of some of these high end mischlings when they were a week or so old.
















They are more defined in color now.

These can produce the Mosura BKK/Wine Red you see in the International shows if bred back to BKK/WRs.

1 x BKK pandas @ $30 
1 x BKK Blue Panda (this is a female) $50

This one is still available, very high grade red. $30









2 x BB babies (they are blue and may get darker as they mature) $20 each. 
The baby in the picture above is one of them. 
BBs change constantly, so these may mature a much deeper blue.

2 x BKK Panda babies.[/COLOR] $20 each.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also at end of Sept I will sell the remaining shrimps, these are all females!

here's a pic of a couple of the shrimps I have for sale.









1 x Blue Panda
1 x Bkk Panda

1 x White legged Red Mosura. Also available is 1 x White legged Red Mosura male.
The sale will be only for the pair.

IF the female has more white legged offspring I will price them
at that time. For now she has to remain here until she has the babies which should be end of Sept.

IF she has BKK/WR/BB offspring then the price will reflect the markings. 
They could be mosura headed, so I have to wait and see what she has first.

Bengal Tigers/Tangerine Tiger cross Tibees. 
10 x $8 each. They include a few females and males, both adult and juvies.

Crystal Red package
3 x CRS....1 big female, 1 Tiger Tooth (S grade male) and 1 x 3/4 red with limited white male.
Male is all red with only a few white thin stripes (perfect for breeding super red crystals)
This trio is $20.

I also may have some Royal Blue Tigers/OEBTs available, but will post on these by end of Sept.


----------

